# Hi, Im a bit new to this but HELP!!!!



## Wee Jen (Aug 25, 2008)

My fiance and I are looking to move to Cyprus in May of next year (2009). 

We are getting married in May and instead of a honeymoon we plan to jet off and start our life in Paphos. We love Paphos and consider it a second home. My problems and queries are not really to do with living in 
Cyprus but more the actual moving part, for example....WHERE DO YOU START??

We are also both in our early 20's. Erin is into manufacturing and I would say my forte is any sorted people person job. I have owned my own business for last 4 years so I don't have any exact qualifications, just real good at sales and organisation as well as general management. Is it hard for ppl like us to get jobs out there?

Oh and one more, what's the best way to organise renting property from over here for when we get there, or is it better to arrange that when you get there? Just a bit scared of leaving it til last minute and not getting anything.

Thanks
Hopefully someone can help!!


----------



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

My family and I are hoping to move to Paphos this year and the research I have done is that its easier to rent somewhere once you're there - have a wek or so out there before moving permanently to set things up!

As for moving your things out there are lots of shipping companies who will give you quotes for shared or 20 and 40 ft containers. They tend to go out weekly and your things take about 2 weeks or so to arrive in Limassol!

Hope this has been of use to you

Clare


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Wee Jen said:


> My fiance and I are looking to move to Cyprus in May of next year (2009).
> 
> We are getting married in May and instead of a honeymoon we plan to jet off and start our life in Paphos. We love Paphos and consider it a second home. My problems and queries are not really to do with living in
> Cyprus but more the actual moving part, for example....WHERE DO YOU START??
> ...


I'd suggest that you do a little more homework - many people fall in love with Cyprus as a holiday destination, but to work here and make a decent living is tough, especially for young people if they have no savings, assests or pensions to fall back on. Moving here depends on your nationality regarding visas, so it is difficult to comment. As far as work is concerned, with few qualifications and little experience, you would find yourselves on the bottom of the ladder when it comes to pay and conditions unless you set up your own business. There is much competition for jobs from E Europeans and Asians and so wages for the unqualified are extremely low and very low for the qualified. Cyprus has one of the most highly qualified populations on the planet (after Canada) and it is not uncommon for local people with MSc, MBAs and even PhDs to be working in shops and lower management. Average wages would barely cover rent and prices are rising all the time. Beware of job offers with comission as it is sometimes delayed or not paid. 

I'm not deliberately trying to put the dampners on enthusiasm, but you do need to look into things carefully. There are many people who make the move and have a great new life, but equally there are many who become dissillusioned and wind up on the plane back home, sometimes after making many expensive mistakes.

Good Luck!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Kimonas is absolutely right in what he says.
However at your age why not just treat it is an adventure but make sure you have contingency plans in place to return to the UK if things dont work out.
Perhaps a good idea would be to have some money left in an account in the Uk that you cannot get hold of but parents can use to purchase flights for you if you need to return.
Too many young people come over here and blow every penny they have and then cant afford the air fares to return home.
Life here is very good if you can find jobs that pay you enough and I certainly would not want to put you off coming because if it works out for it is great here.
Just make sure you have every avenue covered in case it dosnt work out.

Good luck
Veronica


----------



## Wee Jen (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks everyone!! What about pets?*

All the advice you have given me has been great. I guess you have to look at the good points and the bad points...unfortunately!!!!

I'm lucky that my parents and my little sister will hopefully be moving to Cyprus as well within the next two years, so we will have the support we need from them.

As for jobs, I am disappointed to hear your comments, it is unfortunate that experience does not match qualifications, bring back the old days. I think there are too many bits of paper available to just about anyone these days. From my own experiences as an employer, I have been shocked at some young people knocking at my door with fantastic qualifications yet they don't actually know how to do the job!! AH  Maybe starting our own business is the way to go!

All I know is we have our hearts set on making this work, however small we have to start and your advice and help is crucial and very much appreciated.

Thank you all!

We will be lookin to rent in May so if you have any contacts do let us know as we would at least like to get an idea of places around the Pafos area that could be a possibility. We had looked at the Universial area when we were last over.

Also any job contacts, even in the hospitality industry would be great.

We are from Northern Ireland and part of EU so we shopuldn't need any documentation or anything.

Oh one more thing....we have a little westy dog. Did any of you bring pets to Cyprus and what is the proceedure?

Thanks gagin,

Jen


----------



## clarep (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Jen

We too are looking to bring our 2 small dogs with us when we move - the info I have found so far is :

Your vet can give you the details of a pet passport which will entitle the pets to move anywhere within the EU - costs differ. You will then need to contact someone like Jetsetpets for a quote to carry them.

Hope this helps a little bit but I'm sure someone else will answer you on here who has already done it!!

Good luck

Clare


----------



## Wee Jen (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thankyou*




Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Kimonas is absolutely right in what he says.
> However at your age why not just treat it is an adventure but make sure you have contingency plans in place to return to the UK if things dont work out.
> Perhaps a good idea would be to have some money left in an account in the Uk that you cannot get hold of but parents can use to purchase flights for you if you need to return.
> Too many young people come over here and blow every penny they have and then cant afford the air fares to return home.
> ...


Hi Veronica,

I love you plan, we do see this as an adventure and the start to our lives. 

I am happy as long as we get somehwere to rent and a couple of solid jobs to get us by to start off with. 

I wonder if I sent you are CVs would that help you get a feel from where we are coming from?

You have been really helpful and I can't tell you how much I appreciate it. We holiday in Cyprus a lot with my family and have made a few Cypriot friends through Pannareti Coral Bay as that is where my parents time share is. We just know this is right for us and want to do everything and anything that makes this work for us and gets us out there by May.

thanks again,


----------



## Wee Jen (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks Clare*



clarep said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> We too are looking to bring our 2 small dogs with us when we move - the info I have found so far is :
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!

I will get in touch with the vet ASAP.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wee Jen said:


> Brilliant!!
> 
> I will get in touch with the vet ASAP.


We used Jetsetpets to bring our pets over and they were brilliant. They will tell you everything you need to do.


----------

